# Those with sidecarred crib and crawling babies



## baybemama (Jan 15, 2007)

Do you leave baby sleeping in the crib if their bedtime is earlier than yours? As of right now we are but our boy isn't crawling yet. If he wakes up we can hear him fuss and we just go in there but I'm worried that when he can crawl he won't make those fussing sounds and just start crawling around and ultimately fall off the bed. Are we destined to move our bed off the frame and just put the mattresses on the floor? If that's the case...I'm already sweating at how much babyproofing I'd have to do with the bedroom!


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

When David first started crawling we stayed close until we could teach him how to get down safely- which we were able to do over the course of a few weeks- I think ( it's been so long now I can't remember exactly) this is how we taught him to get down-pictures are about half way down the page- the photos are of him when he was older but he learned this before he could stand or walk, http://groups.msn.com/SteveandLishsFamily/sc2.msnw but ofcourse we had to childproof the room too, since he now had access to it! He did still fuss when he woke so it usually wasn't an issue.

I've also read, but have not tried myself, of parents putting newspaper on their bed and if their little one was particularly stealthy they would hear the newspaper crumple when the little one tried to sneak off the bed and they'd be able to get them before they tried to leave the bed.
HTH


----------



## nylecoj (Apr 24, 2007)

We leave DD in her crib because as much as we have tried to teach her the proper way to get off our bed she just wants to nose dive instead. Must be more fun that way or something.


----------



## herilane (Jul 1, 2007)

I leave DD in the bed and it works fine. When she was crawling but hadn't yet figured out how to get down from the bed, I used put something (like heavy pillows) between her and the edge. They were enough of a hindrance that she couldn't accidentally roll out or crawl over the edge when half-awake. But even now when she can crawl (and almost walk) and get down safely herself, she always still makes noise when she wakes up. So it's never been a problem.


----------



## sandy'smama (Oct 16, 2005)

Our dd naps in the side car crib and goes to bed before us, I always have the baby monitor near me and the moment I hear her wake I stick my head in to check if she is just rolling over or getting up. It has worked fine so far.
We do have a side rail on the other side of the bed for when ds comes to visit in the middle of the night and our bed has a headboard and a footboard?/footplate? so that leaves 2 access points on and off the bed of about 3ft each.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baybemama* 
Are we destined to move our bed off the frame and just put the mattresses on the floor?

Yes, it's just safer that way.

We never had a bed frame.
Our mattress sits on the box spring.
The height of the mattress is equal to the height of the crib mattress in the bed.

However, my daughters don't sleep in bed without me.
They nap on the living room couch or on their pillows on the living room floor.


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

When the twins started becoming mobile, we just dropped the crib mattress....Our bed was high enough that dropping it didnt create a problem for us or them. We didnt use big blankets either so there was no worry about them getting stuck under the covers if they drapped into the crib. As they got more mobile....we put the side back on but left it side carred.....we just pulled the side up when they were down for nap time, or went to bed earlier than us, and dropped it at night to make nursing easier.


----------

